# Motor home roof vent



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi

I have a hobby my on a fiat Ducati base. I have replaced the front vent with a fiamma which is really good quality and fitted straight in. I want to replace the rear vent over the bed with preferably a turbo vent. The hole is 480 x 480. I am struggling to get a vent at all never mind one with a turbo fan. Is it possible to make up some wooden spacers to reduce the hole size or has anyone any other suggestions. Kind regards. Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

piggiebank said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a hobby my on a fiat Ducati base. I have replaced the front vent with a fiamma which is really good quality and fitted straight in. I want to replace the rear vent over the bed with preferably a turbo vent. The hole is 480 x 480. I am struggling to get a vent at all never mind one with a turbo fan. Is it possible to make up some wooden spacers to reduce the hole size or has anyone any other suggestions. Kind regards. Graham


480x480 is a unusual size, are you measuring the actual hole?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Digging a little, Fiamma do a 500x500 roof vent so you could enlarge the hole.

link

http://www.leisureoutlet.com/carava...ma-Vent-Systems/Fiamma-Vent-50-Roof-Vent.html

Not turbo so they do a kit below

http://www.leisureoutlet.com/carava...iamma-Turbo-Kit-Roof-Vent-Conversion-Kit.html

This is all from one Google link, I stopped there as I think it solves your problem neatly.

I hope that moves the project along a bit.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The first of Kev's links is actually 57cms x 57cms which would mean cutting a bigger hole. This may be your best option because trying to fit some sort of spacer, wooden or otherwise, would have implications for making a watertight seal. If a smaller vent than your current 48 x 48 is the only way to go then I would think your best way of ensuring no ingress of water would be to try and get hold of a piece of roofing material that you could seal over the current opening and which you can cut a smaller hole in for the new vent.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure where you get those numbers from?

"1) Decide where the Vent should be installed and make a square hole of between
50x50cm.
2) The rooflight is ready for installation on roofs of thickness from 25 to 70mm.
For thickness lower than 25mm set a suitable frame to be positioned on the roof
inside the vehicle between the roof and the inside frame.
3) Remove the inside frame and spread water-proof sealant over greater part of the
bottom of the outside frame to a minimum thickness of 3mm.
Suggested material: SIKALASTOMER-712/THEROSTAT II.
4) Clean the bearing surface on the roof, put the outside part of the rooflight on the
roof, insert the inside frame in the provided square hole and from inside the vehicle
screw the two frames together with 12 ø4,8mm UNI EN ISO 7049 wood screws.
5) Apply sealant to the whole perimeter of the outer frame and fill any gaps between
the frame and the roof.
6) Finally insert the inside frame with the mosquito net and the blind and fit them with
screws ø3,5x15mm UNI EN ISO 7049."


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not sure where you get those numbers from?


From your link to the Fiamma Vent 50 Roof Vent! If you scroll down and look at the details the dimensions are given as 57 x 57 x 14-18.5 cms. I simply lifted the info from there. Anyway, 50 or 57 the effect is the same! If possible, Graham can enlarge his existing 48 x 48 hole to accomodate the new vent.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I fitted a Fantastic Vent 7350 to a Chausson Flash 02 a few years ago, it replace the original vent which fitted a 40mm x 40mm opening. I had to reduce the apparature to 14" x 14" which i did by fitting some strips of wood to reduce the size. When i sold the van i removed the strips and refitted the original vent. It now sits on my Adria Compact which went through the same procedure.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> From your link to the Fiamma Vent 50 Roof Vent! If you scroll down and look at the details the dimensions are given as 57 x 57 x 14-18.5 cms. I simply lifted the info from there. Anyway, 50 or 57 the effect is the same! If possible, Graham can enlarge his existing 48 x 48 hole to accomodate the new vent.


57x57 is the finished fitted size. This is not the hole size which is 50x50


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just be aware that the turbo vent is not, by any means, silent in operation. To get any appreciable air flow through it you need to have it on the middle to high setting and at night that will seem very LOUD! 

Andy

There has been talk on the forum in the past about a very quiet freestanding 12V fan I can't recall the name but it's something like "silent breeze" many contributers have them and all sing their praises so it might be worth looking into that before lashing out on a turbo fan. (which, unlike the silent breeze, you cannot move around to where it is needed)

Just sayin like!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> From your link to the Fiamma Vent 50 Roof Vent! If you scroll down and look at the details the dimensions are given as 57 x 57 x 14-18.5 cms. I simply lifted the info from there. Anyway, 50 or 57 the effect is the same! If possible, Graham can enlarge his existing 48 x 48 hole to accomodate the new vent.


I think you've just misread it, inner is 50x50cm + the cover @ 3.5cm at each side =7cm giving a overall outside cover of 57x57cm.










The 55cm is the inner bezel.

I didn't find the 14-1.8cm at all, so perhaps the closed and open heights at a guess.

But yes so long as it's more then 48x48 it'll fit, 5 min with a jigsaw once the wiring is moved out of the way.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

*Hobby roof vent*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> 480x480 is a unusual size, are you measuring the actual hole?


Hi Kevin & Liz. Yes the 480 is the size of the hole and it is 50mm deep. I had a motor home shop scratch their head when I gave them the sizes hence the post
Thanks. Graham


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Kevin I thing you have solved my problem. Trusty jigsaw should cut through with ease I think
Regards 
Graham


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Andy

The vent I want to replace is over the bed the top cover is taped up and the plastic inside handles are brittle. It is mainly for our dogs benefit that we can keep the van ventilated. I think probably at night we would just have it open

Thanks again
Graham


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Just be aware that the turbo vent is not, by any means, silent in operation. To get any appreciable air flow through it you need to have it on the middle to high setting and at night that will seem very LOUD!
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


You are thinking of the Endless Breeze fan i think, i have one of these and it is really good. It has brackets so that you can hang it on a dog travelling cage if you require.:wink2:


----------

